# Unnecessary Quoting



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

If you're immediately replying to a question asked or comment made then why the fuck is it necessary to quote them. It's obvious. Is it not? :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> If you're immediately replying to a question asked or comment made then why the fuck is it necessary to quote them. Â It's obvious. Â Is it not? Â :-/


Yes, it's obvious.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

it's


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Yes, it's obvious.


What is?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

true ... but in the time taken to reply, the usual suspects enagage in some pointless off topic banter (not anyone who has just posted above) , so it just shows you are replying to the question Â


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> What is?


Unnecessary Quoting.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> true ... but in the time taken to reply, the usual suspects enagage in some pointless off topic banter (not anyone who has just pointed above) , so it just shows you are replying to the question Â


I agree


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I agree Â


... and me.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> If you're immediately replying to a question asked or comment made then why the fuck is it necessary to quote them. Â It's obvious. Â Is it not? Â :-/





> Yes, it's obvious.





> it's





> What is?





> true ... but in the time taken to reply, the usual suspects enagage in some pointless off topic banter (not anyone who has just posted above) , so it just shows you are replying to the question Â





> Unnecessary Quoting.





> I agree Â





> ... and me.


Sorry but I thought this was entirely necessary!

John


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry but I thought this was entirely necessary!
> 
> John


We know, it was just all too easy, 

Really annoying thing for me is that I had not noticed it but it will really annoy me now aswell Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

> We know, it was just all too easy,  Â
> 
> Really annoying thing for me is that I had not noticed it but it will really annoy me now aswell Â Thanks Â


Can I quote you on that? ;D

Oh, sorry I just did


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

JWB, you cant quote 'quotes', it doesn't work.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> 'quotes', it doesn't work.


Does


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> If you're immediately replying to a question asked or comment made then why the fuck is it necessary to quote them. Â It's obvious. Â Is it not? Â :-/


Actually, I have a habit of doing this immediately after someone has posted and then if I reply. 
I do it because sometimes someone else get's their post in before mine and by the time my post is posted, sometimes it gets lost within a conversation as to what it was referring back to if someone originally beats you to it even at the same time of posting or a minute even. So that is why I always quote


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its not annoying....

However, quoting the person you are replying to, but then sticking your own text ABOVE theirs is just downright silly IMHO..... people read your text and only THEN read the quote you have copied....

Stop it.... you know who you are!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

agreed.



> Its not annoying....
> 
> However, quoting the person you are replying to, but then sticking your own text ABOVE theirs is just downright silly IMHO..... people read your text and only THEN read the quote you have copied....
> 
> Stop it.... you know who you are!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Now how did I know that was coming 



> agreed.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol

Oh.....can someone please remind me what is so funny.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

Does it drive you NuTTs ;D



> Its not annoying....
> 
> However, quoting the person you are replying to, but then sticking your own text ABOVE theirs is just downright silly IMHO..... people read your text and only THEN read the quote you have copied....
> 
> Stop it.... you know who you are!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Its not annoying....
> 
> However, quoting the person you are replying to, but then sticking your own text ABOVE theirs is just downright silly IMHO..... people read your text and only THEN read the quote you have copied....
> 
> Stop it.... you know who you are!


I wish they would stop it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Now how did I know that was coming


you should be a


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> you should be a


double act


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> JWB, you cant quote 'quotes', it doesn't work.


Doh! Â :-X


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

;D



> I wish they would stop it


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The quoting in fine it is the text above or below the quote that I don't like.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

;D    8) ??? :  :-[ :-X :-/ :-* :'(



> The quoting in fine it is the text above or below the quote that I don't like.


    ;D    8) ??? :  :-[ :-X :-/ :-* :'(


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> The quoting in fine it is the text above or below the quote that I don't like.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I concur.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


[smiley=speechless.gif]



> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


----------

